# Markus Pelzer verstorben



## Anglerboard Redaktion (1. Februar 2021)

_Newsmeldung_

*Gestern erhielt die AB-Redaktion die Nachricht, das Markus Pelzer verstorben ist. 





*

Markus war eine Legende in der Karpfenszene und sorgte mit außergewöhnlichen Fängen und einigen Rekorden für Furore. Er prägte die Karpfenangelei in Deutschland und Europa und gründete die Firma Pelzer Baits.
Die AB-Redaktion nimmt Abschied und wünscht der Familie aufrichtiges Beileid!

Hier die offizielle Meldung des Sponsors WFT:

_"Mit tiefem Bedauern müssen wir leider mitteilen, dass Markus Pelzer verstorben ist.
Markus hat das Gesicht des Karpfangelns in Deutschland entscheidend mitgeprägt. Gemeinsam mit WFT hat er ein komplettes Programm für Karpfenfans auf die Beine gestellt. Jeder Angel-Fan konnte Markus auf zahlreichen Messen immer und gerne alle Fragen stellen. Allzeit hilfsbereit, innovativ & begeistert, so wollen wir Markus für immer in Erinnerung behalten.
Unsere Gedanken sind in dieser schwierigen Zeit bei seiner Familie und allen Angehörigen.
In aufrichtiger Anteilnahme
Die komplette WFT Belegschaft"_


----------



## Andal (1. Februar 2021)

Eindeutig zu früh. Mein Mitgefühl allen seinen Freunden und seiner Familie!



			Willkommen beim Karpfenspezialisten Markus Pelzer


----------



## Seele (1. Februar 2021)

Krass. Definitiv zu früh. Er war ja in den besten Jahren. Mein Beileid und viel Kraft der Familie.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2021)

Ach du meine Güte.

Mein Beileid den Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## porbeagle (1. Februar 2021)

Scheißkram


----------



## Tricast (1. Februar 2021)

Mein Beileid der Familie für einen viel zu früh verstorbenen.

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Tuxedo75 (1. Februar 2021)

Mein Beileid den Angehörigen! Er war einer wenn nicht sogar der Pioniere in Sachen moderner Karpfenangelei in Deutschland.
Auch im direkten Gespräch war er total sympathisch und hat sich gerne Zeit genommen.

Ruhe in Frieden zusammen mit Mary lieber Markus


----------



## Moringotho (1. Februar 2021)

Mein Beileid den Angehörigen!
Ruhe in Frieden Markus. Du wirst uns fehlen!

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Vanner (1. Februar 2021)

Mein Beileid an die Familie und viel Kraft, diesen Verlust zu verarbeiten.


----------



## Kneto (3. Februar 2021)

Mein Beileid an seine Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## ae71 (9. Februar 2021)

Auch mein Beileid, mich würde interessieren an was er gestorben ist. Beim Angeln? Oder Krank? Er ist ein Jahr jünger als ich, und habe ihn von einigen Messen kennengelernt. Und irgendwie denke ich, ob ihm was beim Angeln zugestoßen ist? Bei soviel Aggresionspotential das zur Zeit in unserer Gesellschaft ist, habe ich Angst evtl mit meinem kleinen Sohn mal über Nacht ein Ansitz zu starten. Früher habe ich oft allein eine Nacht draussen verbracht. 
Falls jemand was Näheres weiß, wäre nett es zu Posten. Ich will nicht wissen ob an Krebs, Corona, sondern war's ein Unfall, oder Krankheit oder Auseinandersetzung? 
Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. Müssen wir uns fürchten?


----------

